# Can someone tell me what Cogwheeling is?



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 3, 2011)

Still learning Inpatient Psych coding. Can anyone tell me what "Cogwheeling" is and how it's important?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## smdumpert (Feb 4, 2011)

Cogwheeling  is "The ‘pullback,' jerky or ratcheting effect in an arm or leg that the doctor perceives when moving a patient's rigid limb, thought to be related to tremor superimposed on limb rigidity."


----------

